# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Jackhammer oil

## seafurymike

Ive got a Chinese jackhammer and the supplied oil has run out. 
The manuals says use shell Rotella #40. 
I'm confused as to what I can use. Is it a simple as I can buy say 5w40 and just use that?

----------


## BRADFORD

I think so, Shell Rotella appears to be just a heavy duty engine oil.
I would say any good quality 40 grade engine oil should do.
If you cant get the single grade, maybe go for 15w40.

----------

